# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Λευκισμός στις Καρδερίνες!

## dimitris_patra

> .......αυτό είναι ένα από τα πουλιά που μου έχει δώσει ο Κώστας ....... ""kostas karderines""



σας είχα δείξει πριν μερικούς μήνες ένα πουλί που μου έχει χαρίσει ο Κώστας.........δείτε το πως είναι τώρα!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Θυμισε μας Δημητρη ή Κωστα την ηλικια του τοτε .... ειχε ολοκληρωσει πτεροροια; φαινεται το λευκο να επεκτεινεται και ειναι ενδιαφερον το ποσο προχωρα σταδιακα ,ισως και μετα το χρονο βαψιματος περιοχων του πουλιου .

----------


## kostas karderines

Το πουλί συνολικά είναι 3 ετών!οι προηγούμενες φωτο πρέπει να είναι πριν κανα 8μηνο,δεν θυμάμαι ακριβως!Εάν θυμάται ο Δημήτρης....

----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## dimitris_patra

το πουλί ο Κώστας μου το έδωσε αρχές φθινοπώρου 2015.Είχε κάποια λευκά σημάδια αλλά καμιά σχέση με αυτό που είναι τώρα. 
πέρασε πτερόρροια σε μένα και οι προηγούμενες φωτό ήταν Ιανουάριος 2016.

----------


## jk21

αν οταν ειχε ντυθει πληρως  , περυσι τετοιο καιρο , δεν ηταν ετσι αρκετα λευκο ,τοτε με τα χρονια η αιτια που το κανει λευκο ,γινεται και πιο εντονη .Ισως γενετικο , ισως και διατροφικο δηλαδη κατι με την απορροφηση της τυροσινης ισως , που παιζει ρολο στη μελανινη

----------


## dimitris_patra

> κατι με την απορροφηση της τυροσινης ισως , που παιζει ρολο στη μελανινη


αυτό πρέπει να το πεις αναλυτικά του Κώστα!!!!! Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα θέλει να το μάθει!!!!! :rollhappy:

----------


## stefos

κατι κανει ατιμος και τα ξεβαφει! αλλα το μυστικο το χει εφτασφραγιστο.........

----------


## dimitris_patra

> κατι κανει ατιμος και τα ξεβαφει! αλλα το μυστικο το χει εφτασφραγιστο.........


αν αυτό το έγραψες για μένα........εφαρμόζω το ίδιο κόλπο που έκανες και συ στα δικά σου και άσπρισαν!!!!!! :rollhappy:

----------


## jk21

> αυτό πρέπει να το πεις αναλυτικά του Κώστα!!!!! Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα θέλει να το μάθει!!!!!


εσυ κανεις πλακα , αλλα λευκο που αλλαζει με τα χρονια και δεν ειναι ετσι απο το πρωτο ντυσιμο , κατι σημαινει , οχι μονο γενετικο 

Εχω αναφερθει στο παρελθον στο ρολο της Τυροσινης στην μελανινη των πουλιων .....  Melanin issynthesized by the bird through oxidation of the amino acid tyrosine

*Πτερόροια*


> ενω σημαντικοτατη ειναι και η περιεκτικοτητα του (ο ιδανικοτερος σπορος στο αμινοξυ αυτο ) σε τυροσινη ,που οπως μπορουμε να δουμε εδω ,ειναι βασικοτατη στη δημιουργια της μελανινης και της ευμελανινης 
> 
> http://books.google.gr/books?id=WnJ8...rosine&f=false
> 
> http://www.bourkes-parakeet.nl/pg/eumelanin.html
> 
> http://fontiredfactor.com/frequently-asked-questions/



και οπως ανεμενα  , τουλαχιστον απο εκτροφεις μελανινικων καναρινιων ,δεν ειδα και κανεναν να το ψαχνει περισσοτερο ... μολις ακουσανε για εμπορικα σκευασματα που μαυριζουν τα ποδια ... αυτα εχουν ενδιαφερον ....

για οποιον εχει ορεξη 

http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc...0.1.1.210.7032


http://faculty.weber.edu/jcavitt/Feather1.pdf

https://books.google.gr/books?id=WnJ...0birds&f=false

----------


## stefos

> αν αυτό το έγραψες για μένα........εφαρμόζω το ίδιο κόλπο που έκανες και συ στα δικά σου και άσπρισαν!!!!!!


οχι για τον κωστα το γραψα.........

----------


## nikolaslo

Τι εχουμε εδω μυστικά μυστικα για να παισει απλετο φως και σε αυτην την υποθεση :Happy0064:

----------


## kostas karderines

Εγώ πιστεύω πάντως ότι αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή οι γονείς του φέρουν γονίδια λευκισμου! Έχω η ειχα και κάποια αλλα πουλάκια που ήταν από τέτοια ζευγάρια που με τον καιρό έβγαζαν και άσπρα πούπουλα σε σημεία που πριν δεν είχαν,τις περισσότερες φορές στο κεφάλι,την πλάτη η τα φτερά! συγκεκριμένο πουλί όμως το παρακανε!!!!

----------


## jk21

το θεμα ειναι γιατι αυτο αλλαζει χρονο με το χρονο ... και ποια η αιτια του λευκισμου .Προφανως η αιτια αυτη γινεται σταδιακα πιο εντονη 

να και ενα ενδιαφερον αρθρακι πανω σε αυτο


http://www.sibleyguides.com/2011/08/...nin-reduction/

https://translate.google.gr/translat...n/&prev=search

----------


## stefos

Τον λευκισμο το  αναφερει ως ανωμαλια του εκαστοτε συγκεκριμενου πουλιου .................μιλαει για <<κακοδιαχειρηση>> του οργανισμου να εναποθεσει σωστα μελανινη σε σημεια του φτερωματος που ειναι μαυρα ή καφε ,  δηλαδη μελανινικα.
Ανωμαλια ξεανωμαλια .............το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτο αρεσει...............!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Από αυτά τα πουλια κάποια είχαν ελάχιστα άσπρα και μερικά καθόλου και τα εβγαλαν στην πορεία !

----------


## dimitris_patra

Κώστα εσύ που ασχολείσαι χρόνια με τέτοια πουλιά, μπορείς να μας πεις αν είναι πιό ευαίσθητα......σχετικά με ασθένειες εννοώ......σε σχέση με τα νορμάλ????

----------


## kostas karderines

Χωρίς να είμαι και σίγουρος πιστεύω ότι είναι λίγο πιο ευαισθητα!συνήθως αυτά μου αρρωστενουν. ...!δεν μπορώ να είμαι όμως σίγουρος! 
Η ειναι πιο ευαισθητα στο μάτι!χα χα χα

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Η ειναι πιο ευαισθητα στο μάτι!χα χα χα


αυτό είναι σίγουρο........φτου    φτου    φτου!!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## kostas karderines

Παίδες τα μπογαλάκια σας και πάμε πιο πάνω!άνοιξα νέο θέμα για τον λευκισμο στις καρδερινες!
Κάποια στιγμή εαν δεν είναι κόπος στα παιδιά να μεταφέρανε φωτο και σχόλια εκεί,ευχαριστώ. ...

----------


## dimitris_patra

καλά έκανες και το άνοιξες αλλά εδώ θα παρουσιάζεις μόνο εσύ!!!!! οι υπόλοιποι μόνον θα κοιτάμε!!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Εχεις και συ!!!μπορει να εχουν κι αλλοι,δεν ξέρεις...

----------


## dimitris_patra

Κώστα αυτό το θυμάσαι??? που μου κούνησε μαντήλι το φθινόπωρο??? ήταν από τα καλύτερα θηλυκά μου.......

----------


## kostas karderines

Εννοείται και το θυμάμαι! Αφού το λιγουρευομουν!!!!!πολυ ωραιο πουλι..... :Party0048:

----------


## kostaskirki

Δημητρη σου ειχε δωσει κατι αυτο το πουλι? Και αν ναι το ειχες με παρομοιο πουλι ή με απλο αρχεγονο?

----------


## jk21

μεταφερθηκανε και τα προηγουμενα ποστ στο νεο θεμα 


τα πουλια με αλμπινισμο , που ειναι κατι διαφορετικο ,εχουν θεμα με το μεταβολισμο της προβιταμινης Α σε βιτ Α .Τα πουλια με λευκισμο δεν εχουν αυτο το θεμα και βλεπουμε οτι σε αρκετα σημεια ,τα καροτενοειδη μεταφερονται κανονικα .Θεμα εχουν μονο στην μελανινη , σε διαφορες εκδοχες του , με αιτιες που χρηζουν αναζητησης .Στο ποστ 14 στο αρθρο που παρετεθη αναφερει :  




> μια ανικανότητα να παράγουν μελανίνη και πλήρη απουσία της μελανίνης σε όληη αδυναμία να καταθέσει μελανίνης στα φτερά και την απουσία της μελανίνης σε κάποιες ή όλες φτεράη έλλειψη ενός τύπου της μελανίνης (πολλές πιθανές αιτίες), που οδηγεί στην απουσία αυτού του τύπου διατηρώντας το άλλομια αποτυχία να οξειδωθεί πλήρως το μελανίνης που οδηγεί σε μια αλλαγή στο χρώμα από το μαυριδερό προς καφετίμια μερική απώλεια ενός ή και οι δύο τύποι της μελανίνης (πολλές πιθανές αιτίες), και ως εκ τούτου μια χαμηλότερη συγκέντρωση μελανίνης στα φτερά

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Δημητρη σου ειχε δωσει κατι αυτο το πουλι? Και αν ναι το ειχες με παρομοιο πουλι ή με απλο αρχεγονο?


Κώστα έχω και τους γονείς και αδέλφια αυτής της θηλυκής. Ο πατέρας της είναι ένα πολύ εντυπωσιακό πουλί γιατί οι λευκές βούλες που έχει στην άκρη των φτερών.....στις φτερούγες του.....έχουν τριπλάσιο για να μην πω τετραπλάσιο μέγεθος απ ότι συνήθως. Κάποια από τα πουλιά που έχουν βγει από αυτό το ζευγάρι έχουν κάποια λευκά σημάδια σε διάφορα σημεία.

----------


## kostas karderines

Αυτο ειναι ενα πουλάκι που το έχασα πριν 7 χρόνια εαν θυμάμαι καλά!το φωτογράφισα για να το θυμάμαι! Ένα πουλί με αρκετό λευκισμο,αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που μπαινει!Μόνο που η μια είναι θολή!

----------


## dimitris_patra

πω πω !!!!! καταπληκτικό!!!!! Κώστα από κάτω στο στήθος και την κοιλιά πως ήταν????λευκό????

----------


## kostas karderines

Ήταν λευκό μόνο που στο στήθος εκεί που στα άλλα είναι καφέ σ αυτό ήταν κίτρινα!

----------


## dimitris_patra

τι είπες τώρα!!!!!!!πολύ σπάνιο και εντυπωσιακό πουλι!!!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Ήταν όντως κουκλι......!

----------


## dimitris_patra

μου αρέσουν πολύ αυτά με λευκισμό........θα μου δώσεις κιάλλα????? :rollhappy:

----------


## kostas karderines

Μάλλον βρέθηκε το μυστικό του λευκισμου! Θα τα στέλνω σε σένα και αυτά απο την στεναχώρια τους θα ασπρίζουν!
Όποτε μάλλον εσύ θα μου δώσεις! :Jumping0046:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Μάλλον βρέθηκε το μυστικό του λευκισμου! Θα τα στέλνω σε σένα και αυτά απο την στεναχώρια τους θα ασπρίζουν!
> Όποτε μάλλον εσύ θα μου δώσεις!


τι εννοείς ορέ????? στα όπα όπα τα έχω!!!!!! :rollhappy:

----------


## jk21

παραθετω εδω οτι πιο αναλυτικο και παραλληλα επιστημονικο εχω βρει πανω στο θεμα του αλμπινισμου και του λευκισμου αλλα ευρυτερα και των μεταλλαξεων παλιοτερα  και ηλπιζα τοτε να βρεθει καποιος να το μεταφρασει για να γινει αρθρο ... εγω δεν ειχα το χρονο και στην πορεια ουτε την ορεξη  αφου εβλεπα οτι τον κοσμο δεν τον ενδιαφερει να μαθει αλλα πως να κανει γνωριμιες στο facebook και καμμια αρπαχτη  .... βλεπω ομως ενδιαφερον και θα ειχε αξια καποιος να το κανει :

δινω ολους τους  συνδεσμους που υπαρχει το αρθρο μην κλεισει καποιος απο αυτους 


http://www.ekstersenzo.nl/images/pdf...28(2)_2006.pdf

http://www.vogelringschier.nl/DB28%282%2979-89_2006.pdf

https://www.researchgate.net/publica...tions_in_birds


να και καποια κομματια ειδικα για την δημιουργια της μελανινης και για το λευκισμο 





> Most of the basic knowledge on biochemistryand development of melanins already originatesfrom studies in the first half of the 20th century(eg, Frank 1939, Mason 1953, Rawles 1953,Lubnow 1963). The normal formation of melaninsstarts after the first cell divisions of the fertilizedegg. Already in this early stage of embryonaldevelopment, basic colour cells are formedwhich soon migrate to the so-called pigmentationcentres. From these pigmentation centres, thebasic colour cells spread to, amongst others, thefeather follicles. The basic colour cells containthe amino acid tyrosine. Controlled by the enzymetyrosinase, the basic colour cells can producemelanins during feather development; thebasic colour cells are now called the colour cells . Melanin formation involves a series of chemicalreactions, starting with the oxidation of tyrosine,katalysed by tyrosinase. The melanin itselfis a polymere molecule which is also subject tooxidation. The amount of oxidation varies: blackis the strongest oxidation form, brown a weakerform. The colour cells deposit the pigments intothe feather cells through ‘extensions’.The melanin formation process is determinedgenetically. Any aberration in the process has apotential influence on the colours of a bird.A mutation in the formation of the enzyme tyrosinasemay (partially) inhibit the formation of melanin.Also a mutation causing a change in intracellularconditions may have an effect on theeventual outcome of melanin formation, eg,causing a reduction in either phaeomelanin oreumelanin. Changes may also occur in the distributionof the basic colour cells which may resultin reduction or complete absence of colorationin some feather tracts. And when a mutationblocks the formation of extensions, the featherswill also remain devoid of colours.In summary, eumelanin is responsible for thecolours black and brown, depending on theamount of oxidation. Differences in shade aremainly caused by the concentration of pigments.For example, the amount of oxidation of theeumelanin in grey and black feathers is similarbut the concentration of eumelanin pigment granulesis much lower in grey feathers.Phaeomelanin is responsible for red-brownpigments. Probably, phaeomelanin is also an oxidation product of eumelanin. The differentshades of this pigment as the human eyes see it,from deep red-brown to yellowish-cream, alsodepend on the concentration.





> Οι περισσότερες από τις βασικές γνώσεις για την βιοχημεία και την ανάπτυξη της μελανίνης προέρχεται ήδη από μελέτες κατά το πρώτο μισό του 20ου αιώνα (π.χ., Frank 1939, Mason 1953, Rawles 1953, Lubnow 1963). Η κανονική διαμόρφωση μελανινών ξεκινά μετά τις πρώτες κυτταρικές διαιρέσεις του γονιμοποιημένου ωαρίου. Ήδη σε αυτό το πρώιμο στάδιο στην ανάπτυξη του εμβρύου, είναι βασικό χρώμα κύτταρα σχηματίζεται η οποία σύντομα μεταναστεύουν στα λεγόμενα κέντρα μελάγχρωση. Από αυτά τα κέντρα μελάγχρωση, το βασικό χρώμα κύτταρα εξαπλωθεί σε, μεταξύ άλλων, τα θυλάκια φτερό. Τα βασικό χρώμα κύτταρα περιέχουν το αμινοξύ τυροσίνη. Ελέγχεται από το ένζυμο τυροσινάσης, το βασικό χρώμα κύτταρα μπορούν να παράγουν μελανίνη κατά τη διάρκεια της ανάπτυξης φτερό? το βασικό χρώμα κύτταρα καλούνται τώρα το χρώμα των κυττάρων. σχηματισμός μελανίνης περιλαμβάνει μια σειρά χημικών αντιδράσεων, ξεκινώντας με την οξείδωση τυροσίνης, katalysed από τυροσινάση. Η ίδια η μελανίνη είναι ένα μόριο πολυμερή που είναι επίσης υπόκειται σε οξείδωση. Το ποσό της οξείδωσης ποικίλλει: το μαύρο είναι η ισχυρότερη μορφή οξείδωσης, καφέ μια ηπιότερη μορφή. Το χρώμα κύτταρα καταθέσουν τις χρωστικές ουσίες στα κύτταρα φτερό μέσω «επεκτάσεις». Η διαδικασία σχηματισμού μελανίνης καθορίζεται γενετικά. Κάθε εκτροπή στη διαδικασία έχει δυνητική επίδραση στα χρώματα ενός πουλιού. Μια μετάλλαξη στο σχηματισμό του ενζύμου τυροσινάση μπορεί (εν μέρει) αναστέλλουν τον σχηματισμό της μελανίνης. Επίσης μια μετάλλαξη που προκαλεί μια αλλαγή στο ενδοκυτταρικό συνθήκες μπορεί να έχει επίδραση με την τελική έκβαση του σχηματισμού μελανίνης, π.χ., προκαλώντας μια μείωση είτε phaeomelanin ή ευμελανίνη. Αλλαγές μπορεί επίσης να εμφανιστεί στη διανομή των βασικών χρωμάτων κύτταρα τα οποία μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε μείωση ή πλήρη απουσία χρωματισμού σε ορισμένες οδούς φτερό. Και όταν μια μετάλλαξη εμποδίζει το σχηματισμό των επεκτάσεων, τα φτερά θα παραμείνουν επίσης στερείται των χρωμάτων. Συνοπτικά, ευμελανίνη είναι υπεύθυνη για τα χρώματα μαύρο και καφέ, ανάλογα με το ποσό της οξείδωσης. Οι διαφορές στην σκιά που προκαλούνται κυρίως από τη συγκέντρωση των χρωστικών ουσιών. Για παράδειγμα, η ποσότητα της οξείδωσης της eumelanin σε γκρι και μαύρο φτερά είναι παρόμοια, αλλά η συγκέντρωση των κόκκων eumelanin χρωστικής είναι πολύ χαμηλότερη σε γκρι φτερά. Phaeomelanin είναι υπεύθυνη για το κόκκινο-καφέ χρωστικές ουσίες. Πιθανώς, phaeomelanin είναι επίσης ένα προϊόν οξείδωσης του eumelanin. Οι διαφορετικές αποχρώσεις αυτής της χρωστικής ουσίας, όπως τα ανθρώπινα μάτια να δουν, από βαθύ κόκκινο-καφέ έως κιτρινωπό-κρέμα, επίσης, εξαρτάται από τη συγκέντρωση









> LeucismLeucism is defined as a partial or total lack ofeumelanin and phaeomelanin in the feathers as aresult of inherited disorder of the deposition ofthese pigments in the feathers. It is probably themost frequently occurring inheritable colouraberration in birds and it is most often – errone-ously – called albinism or ‘partial albinism’. Inleucistic birds, the enzyme tyrosinase is normallypresent and the production of melanin in thebasic colour cells and the transformation intocolour cells is normal. However, the depositionof melanin in the feather cells does not occurdue to an inherited disturbance disorder of thepigment transfer. As a result, more or less colourless(white) feathers occur at random anywherein the plumage.Different forms of leucism are known and canvary from only a few white feathers (<25%) tototally white individuals (100%). White feathersof leucistic birds are fully without melanin, withno coloured patches (however, similar to whathas been described above under albinism, ifcolours are present that are caused by carotenoids,these remain visible). In certain forms,only feathers become colourless while eyes, skinand horny bare parts are normally coloured. Inother forms, these parts can become colourlessas well. Nevertheless, even birds with the latterform of leucism still have dark eyes. The reasonfor this is that only the pigments of the iris aremissing. The pigments in the back of the eyeballremain present and therefore the eyes look dark.So, leucistic birds always have coloured eyeswhich distinguishes them from albinos. In allforms of leucism, the eyesight is normal. Suchbirds are not hampered by reduced eyesight, andthus do not have reduced chances of survival.Consequently, leucistic birds are observed ratherfrequently.Partly coloured feathers are very unusual inleucism. Individual feathers that are partlycoloured usually indicate a bad condition of thebird during feather growth and is not an inheritablecharacter (ie, is not leucism). This is often   seen in, eg, Carrion Crows, especially thoseeating junk food in cities.







> Leucism leucism ορίζεται ως μερική ή ολική έλλειψη eumelanin και phaeomelanin στα φτερά, ως αποτέλεσμα της κληρονομική διαταραχή της απόθεσης αυτών των χρωστικών στα φτερά. Είναι ίσως η πιο συχνά εμφανιζόμενες κληρονομικές χρωματικής εκτροπής σε πτηνά και είναι πιο συχνά - errone-ously - που ονομάζεται albinism ή «μερική albinism». Σε leucistic πουλιά, το ένζυμο τυροσινάση είναι κανονικά παρούσα και η παραγωγή μελανίνης στην βασικό χρώμα κύτταρα και το μετασχηματισμό σε χρώμα κύτταρα είναι φυσιολογικό. Ωστόσο, η εναπόθεση μελανίνης στα κύτταρα φτερό δεν συμβαίνει λόγω μιας κληρονομική διαταραχή διαταραχή της μεταφοράς χρωστικής. Ως αποτέλεσμα, περισσότερο ή λιγότερο άχρωμο (λευκό) φτερών εμφανίζονται τυχαία οπουδήποτε στον φτέρωμα. Διαφορετικές μορφές leucism είναι γνωστά και μπορεί να κυμαίνεται από λίγες μόνο άσπρα φτερά (<25%) σε εντελώς λευκό άτομα (100%). Άσπρα φτερά των πουλιών leucistic είναι πλήρως χωρίς μελανίνη, χωρίς χρωματιστά μπαλώματα (ωστόσο, παρόμοιο με αυτό που έχει περιγραφεί παραπάνω υπό albinism, αν τα χρώματα είναι παρόντες που προκαλούνται από καροτενοειδή, αυτά παραμένουν ορατά). Σε ορισμένες μορφές, μόνο φτερά γίνονται άχρωμα, ενώ τα μάτια, το δέρμα και καυλιάρης γυμνά μέρη είναι συνήθως χρωματισμένα. Σε άλλες μορφές, αυτά τα μέρη μπορούν να αποχρωματίζονται, καθώς και. Παρ 'όλα αυτά, ακόμη και τα πουλιά με την τελευταία μορφή leucism εξακολουθούν να έχουν σκούρα μάτια. Ο λόγος για αυτό είναι ότι μόνο οι χρωστικές της ίριδας λείπουν. Οι χρωστικές ουσίες στο πίσω μέρος του βολβού του ματιού παραμένει παρόν και ως εκ τούτου, τα μάτια να φαίνονται σκοτεινά. Έτσι, leucistic πουλιά πάντα έχουν χρωματισμένα μάτια που τους διακρίνει από αλμπίνο. Σε όλες τις μορφές leucism, η όραση είναι φυσιολογική. Τέτοια πουλιά δεν παρεμποδίζονται από τη μειωμένη όραση, και έτσι δεν έχουν μειώσει τις πιθανότητες επιβίωσης. Κατά συνέπεια, οι leucistic πουλιά παρατηρούνται αρκετά συχνά. Μερικώς χρωματιστά φτερά είναι πολύ ασυνήθιστο σε leucism. Ατομική φτερά που είναι εν μέρει χρωματισμένο συνήθως δείχνουν μια κακή κατάσταση του πουλιού κατά τη διάρκεια της ανάπτυξης των φτερών και δεν είναι μια κληρονομική χαρακτήρα (δηλαδή, δεν είναι leucism). Αυτό είναι συχνά δει σε, π.χ., Μαυροκουρούνα Crows, ειδικά εκείνοι τρώνε πρόχειρο φαγητό στις πόλεις.

----------


## jk21

και αυτο μια ερευνα πανω στα σπουργιτια  κσι τις μεταλλαξεις τους που εχει ομως ευρυτερο ενδιαφερον  . ειδικα ο πινακας προς το τελος 

http://www.wnb.uz.zgora.pl/assets/fi...82%2030-55.pdf

----------


## kostas karderines

Για μένα σημαντικό ρόλο για το ποσό λευκισμο κουβαλάει ένα πουλί ή το τι πουλια θα δώσει είναι κάποια σημεία του σώματος του πουλιού!Ένα παράδειγμα είναι τα νύχια! Αυτό το πουλι που εχει ασπρα νυχια,βγάζει γραβατες η πουλια με λευκισμο!

----------


## kostas karderines

Αυτό το ζευγάρι γραβατες το ένα έχει άσπρα νυχια και το αρσενικο μαύρα νύχια!
Το αρσενικό δεν έχει βγάλει ποτέ πουλί με γραβατα!
Δεν αρκεί μόνο το να έχει το πουλι γραβατα!

----------


## kostas karderines

Και μια καρδερινα τις φύσης, Δείτε τα νύχια του.....

----------


## kostas karderines

Αυτο το περσινο πουλακι που φαίνεται ολοκαθαρα οτι το δερμα του είναι και πιο ανοιχτό στην πορεία βγήκε και το πιο ασπρο!Είναι και αυτό πιστεύω ένα σημάδι! 



Και εδώ πιο μεγάλο

----------


## kostaskirki

Οντως εχει μεγαλη διαφορα!

----------


## kostas karderines

Παιδιά να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι αυτές είναι καθαρα δικές μου παρατηρήσεις και ότι δεν έχω ιδέα από γενετική! 
Μπορεί κάτι από αυτά που γράφω να είναι και λαθος.

----------


## jk21

Κωστα υπαρχει η θεωρια και την παραθετουμε οταν την  βρισκουμε και υπαρχει και η παρατηρηση της εκτροφης που πολλες φορες δινει στοιχεια που επιβεβαιωνουν τη θεωρια ή αν δωσει ευκαιρια για μαζικη παρατηρηση σε πολλους αλλους που θα το δουνε , ισως καποτε να γινει μερος επισημης θεωριας ! 

Το ανοιχτοχρωμο στο δερμα ,το ειχα παρατηρησει και στα λευκα καναρινακια που εβγαλα φετος

----------


## kostas karderines

Άρα μαλλον ισχύει!εχω διαβάσει Δημήτρη πολλές φορές κάτι πίνακες που βάζουν κάποιοι για τις καρδερινες με γραβατα ότι εαν ζευγαρώσεις δυο πουλια με γραβατα οτι 25% των πουλιων απο την φωλια θα ειναι λευκές καρδερινες!δεν ξερω εαν αυτο ισχύει στα major αλλα στις balcanica δεν πιστεύω οτι ισχύει γιατι εαν ίσχυε θα είχα γεμίσει άσπρες καρδερινες και γω και τόσοι άλλοι! Εγώ πιστεύω ότι για να συμβεί αυτο εκτος απο πολυ τυχη πρεπει να εχεις και τα κατάλληλα πουλια!Εγώ ένα πουλί εχω καταφέρει να βγάλω που το συντριπτικά μεγάλο ποσοστό ήταν λευκό και αυτό πρέπει να ήταν πριν 7-8 χρόνια!εχουν βγει βεβαια αλλα ομορφα πουλια!φέτος να δούμε!πήρα ρίσκο και αλλαξα τα ζευγαρια αλλα ισως να αξίζει!

----------


## kostaskirki

Οντως δεν νομιζω να ισχυουν οι πινακες Κωστη γιατι οντως με τα πουλακια που εχεις θα ειχες γεμισει λευκες καρδερινες!! Κατι που το ευχομαι για φετος!!!

----------

